
A Crypto Trick That Makes Software Nearly Impossible to Reverse-Engineer - lisper
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/crypto-trick-makes-software-nearly-impossible-reverse-engineer/?mbid=synd_slate
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9037055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9037055)

